# Not your typical Bragg



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

It's not your typical bragg but we took Sean for his phenobarb. bloodwork yesterday and they called this a.m. to let us know it is in the normal range. He will turn 11 this summer and with his autoimmune illness + epilepsy we cross our fingers every time he goes in for bloodwork. So a Bragg is in order for my baby boy.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It is a big bragg. Congrats to Sean for having good blood work. Luther had epilepsy, not an easy thing to live with becuase of the what if and whatabout when factors.







to Sean.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Sean is one of my favorites on the board. I am glad his tests came back normal! What a happy valentine that must have been. NO need for candy


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlSean is one of my favorites on the board. I am glad his tests came back normal! What a happy valentine that must have been. NO need for candy


Jane, thanks so much and Sean thanks you too. But there's always room for candy at least for mom.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Hooray for Sean! Skye and Buddy (and Tai Cat) all are cheering for you. Great news for one of our favorite seniors.


----------

